# Mini donkey not shedding??



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Donkeys shed out much later than horse. A slick donkey this time of year has been clipped. My donkeys do not shed until mid June. And then start growing winter hair in August I often break down and clip them by then.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ yup! We always end up clipping out donks around May/June. Even when they shed they are still really fuzzy!


----------



## Partita (Feb 19, 2016)

Yep, it's perfectly normal. Donkey's only shed once a year, unlike horses who shed twice.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm in MA and no one is completely shed around here- of any species. I wouldn't worry about it at this point. My mare has been shedding since December and she is STILL shedding...


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

My Arabs are never shed out til mid May unless I clip them here in CT. Hair starts lightly flying in January. My QH and friesian are nearly fully shed out. But my Arabs are still fluffy... And one mare says it is because she gets cold when it is 60F.


----------

